# general visit visa uk from india



## rizzu155 (Oct 28, 2012)

I would like to sponsor my parents for visiting UK in Feb'13, they are Indian national residing in India at the moment.

I am on Tier-2 work permit visa here and my visa will expire in Jan'13 and definitely I'll apply for my extension in Dec this year.

Would I able to sponsor my parents for general visit to UK ?( Can't go for Family visit visa as I am not permanently settled in UK)

What documents would require for visa from sponsors ? and if any case they can't be sponsored because of my visa situations, is there possibility to apply general visit visa without sponsorship and what documents and fund need them to show?

Please let me know what are the documents they would need to submit..


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

rizzu155 said:


> I would like to sponsor my parents for visiting UK in Feb'13, they are Indian national residing in India at the moment.
> 
> I am on Tier-2 work permit visa here and my visa will expire in Jan'13 and definitely I'll apply for my extension in Dec this year.
> 
> ...


You can sponsor them financially and for accommodation. Just submit a letter of undertaking including your bank statement and accommodation details.


----------



## ip_28 (Jan 20, 2013)

Joppa said:


> You can sponsor them financially and for accommodation. Just submit a letter of undertaking including your bank statement and accommodation details.


even I have the same query, in my case my company has provided accomodation for me which is an independent house (in an apartment).
I want to know whats the duration my parents can stay in the UK? I have seen general visitor section (which is max of 6 months) but was not able to find the duration for visitors who are sponsored.
I am also from India on a tier 2 visa.


----------

